# Dometic Winter fridge covers £100!!!!!



## alshymer

Hi 
Does anyone know of somewhere to buy winter fridge covers at a reasonable price for my Dometic fridge/freezer?
It is the Tec Tower with oven, requiring two external winter covers.
Everywhere I have looked seems to be the best part of £100 and I think it absolutely ridiculous for two pieces of plastic!!!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## Morphology

have you tried eBay?

Plenty of 'buy it now' prices between £15 and £22.

Fridge vent covers

Ours has two of the large-size vents, and I wasn't able to find large vent covers anywhere, so I used 2 packs (ie 4-off) of the normal-sized ones, which covered most of the vents.


----------



## alshymer

*Dometic Winter Fridge Covers £100!!!!!*

Hi 
Thanks for the reply. I had looked on Ebay but could find nothing to suit.
If you have to buy four you are nearly up to £100!!!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## wobby

It's madness the prices Dometic charge, I recently paid £10 for 2 of the plastic fixing screws that hold the grill in place.


----------



## joedenise

Went to John's Cross last year to try to get some. They suggested we buy 2 pairs or 2 complete vents which come with winter covers. No-one sells a pair of the large vent covers.

Joe


----------



## SaddleTramp

Large ones Here They also do smaller ones

But not Cheap


----------



## spatz1

wobby said:


> It's madness the prices Dometic charge, I recently paid £10 for 2 of the plastic fixing screws that hold the grill in place.


i ve got 3 of these spare if someone wants to make an offer and will split :wink:

( at the prices everyones finding no wonder someone attempted to pinch mine.... screwed and covered now)


----------



## Zebedee

First page on eBay.

Are these what folk are looking for?

Dave 

_P.S. Is the image showing OK? Have had a few problems recently._


----------



## CourtJester

Camper UK helped me out. 
I could have two grey covers for my Burstner at £20 each, or two white ones (for a Hymer) at £20 for the two.
I chose the latter.


----------



## joedenise

The internal size of our vents are: 442 x 142mm. Both vents are the same size with no removable bit at the top. So which ones do I need please?

Joe


----------



## Morphology

joedenise said:


> The internal size of our vents are: 442 x 142mm. Both vents are the same size with no removable bit at the top. So which ones do I need please?


I would just get a set like the topmost one in the picture posted by @zebedee. They are intended to fit vents where one of them has a built-in exhust outlet, so one of the pair would be a bit short and leave a gap at one side but should still attach OK. It's not a bad thing in my opinion to let an amount of air circulate.

Morph


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Any old plywood offcuts.

Dave p


----------



## Bagshanty

I couldn't find mine last winter (I had stowed them somewhere safe!) so fitted some thin plywood inside. Worked fine, but because they're not visible you need a reminder to remove them in the summer


----------



## corkbuoy

See here - 10.95 per pair

http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk/roo...er-covers/dometic-winter-covers/prod_249.html

Corkbuoy


----------



## Morphology

*Re: Dometic Winter Fridge Covers £100!!!!!*



alshymer said:


> If you have to buy four you are nearly up to £100!!!


Er, there are 2 in a pack, so you need 2 packs. At £10.95 (see Corkbuoy's post above) I make that less than £22?


----------



## teemyob

*small*

I have a set of the small ones going if anyone is interested £10 + post at cost


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We use gaffa tape and just leave a small opening. No more than 5 Pence. Has done this for the last 6 winters. Works well.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## Zebedee

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> We use gaffa tape and just leave a small opening. No more than 5 Pence. Has done this for the last 6 winters. Works well.
> steve & ann. ---- teensvan


A caveat Steve and Ann. Just in case this is picked up by a member very new to motorhoming.

If anyone follows this advice (_and I certainly will if I lose or break my covers_) be very careful where you leave the small opening on the top vent.

Check if necessary and be certain where the exhaust comes out, 'cos if you don't leave that clear and wide open you may not wake up in the morning!! 8O 8O 8O

Use the tape only on the area that would have been closed off by the cover - on the top vent, a small section to the right is left clear even when the covers are in place.

Would hate anyone to gas themselves! 8O

Dave


----------



## Hezbez

Ermmm - this will be our third winter with the van and we've never used fridge covers.
What exactly do they do and should we be getting some?


----------



## Zebedee

Hezbez said:


> Ermmm - this will be our third winter with the van and we've never used fridge covers.
> What exactly do they do and should we be getting some?


Hi Morag

They reduce the draught if your fridge hasn't been installed properly. 8O

They keep the horizontal rain/sleet/snow out, which can be a problem in winter - especially snow which can blow in through the vents in quite large amounts.

They reduce the cooling effect a bit in the colder weather so the fridge doesn't become a freezer.

But . . . if you've had no trouble for three years in your part of the world, forget it!! :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm

Zebedee said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm - this will be our third winter with the van and we've never used fridge covers.
> What exactly do they do and should we be getting some?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Morag
> 
> They reduce the draught if your fridge hasn't been installed properly. 8O
> 
> They keep the horizontal rain/sleet/snow out, which can be a problem in winter - especially snow which can blow in through the vents in quite large amounts.
> 
> They reduce the cooling effect a bit in the colder weather so the fridge doesn't become a freezer.
> 
> But . . . if you've had no trouble for three years in your part of the world, forget it!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree with most of what Dave suggests but... not the third point about the fridge becoming a freezer. Allow me to explain... at busy times, like Christmas, we might use our 150 litre fridge/freezer as a back-up. Imagine how we felt when, two years ago, we found that the contents of the freezer had thawed out!! :evil: Many items had to be binned!! :evil:

The cause, apparently, was the thermostat, which only works on the refrigerator section of the unit. Because it was so COLD, the thermostat decided that the fridge did not need to do any cooling, so stayed idle. Unfortunately, if the fridge doesn't work, neither does the freezer.

Last year, I tried the same challenge and came up against the ludicrous prices for ONE piece of plastic winter vent cover. I did some lateral thinking. :roll: I found a small sheet of aluminium and cut it to fit inside my lower vent. I attached the aluminium with some self-tappers. This last winter, with temperatures down to minus 12C, the freezer continued to freeze properly. By limiting the cold air being drawn into the system, I guess I convinced the thermostat that it was NOT that cold outside. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jock

Hat removed in deference to a great explanation!  :lol:

I confess I have never lain awake at night contemplating my thermostat ( :lol: :lol: ) but I think you are right. :wink:

Off to the show today. Will ask Messrs Dometic if they are there, and see if their explanation is as logical as yours.

Cheers

Dave 

P.S. I've had a quick contemplate, and I think the _*complete *_answer depends on whether you have a posh fridge with a completely separate freezer compartment. :roll:

Not sure your explanation is as valid for we lesser mortals who have a bog standard fridge, with a little freezer shelf at the top. 

Hmmmmmm. I think the two of us may be both right and wrong! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Good day Dave! Since when have _*I*_ been a Jock? Hmm...  :roll: :wink: :lol:

Yours sincerely,
UncleNorm x


----------



## Zebedee

UncleNorm said:


> Good day Dave! Since when have _*I*_ been a Jock? Hmm...  :roll: :wink: :lol:
> Yours sincerely,
> UncleNorm x


Sorry Uncle - senility strikes again I fear!! 

We blokes just can't multi-task! 

Disappointing show I thought. The worst designed show guide I have ever seen - very difficult to find what was where. 8O Not many accessory stalls, and they were scattered around the edges with 6 here and half a dozen there! :roll: OK if you wanted a new M/H or caravan I guess, but there didn't seem to be many show deals worth getting excited about.

Cheers

Dave


----------

